# FINALLY......2WW!!!



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to say thanks a million for ur good wishes.  Uve all been great.

E/T went really well today- i had 1 grade 1 and 1 grade 2 transferred....it was amazing watching it all and i id get a little choked!!!

We were told we can do a pregnancy test on 22nd (a week on wed) so am gonna try my best to relax as much as poss til then!

I cant believe im on my  

Alexia
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Alexia

So pleased that ur finally on your 

It certainly has been a rollercoaster of a week for you hun

Wishing u well for the  honey

Sending lots of 

Love Emxx*

      
      
      
      
      
      
      ​


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Fantastic news Alexia!

Lots of         for your  

Lou 
X


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

thats wicked news hun        

love maz xxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

[fly]GOOD LUCK HUN[/fly]

hope all goes well

Love Kate


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Alexia

Sending you loads of        for your 2ww.

LOL

Amanda xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to the TWW​
Glad u now have ur little babies tucked up in ur tummy hopefully for the next 9months!!!!
Good to hear everyhing went well,lets hope the tww passes by nicely for u but at the same time enjoy it while u can!
Are you doing a tww dairy??

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So glad it all went well hun, and you are finally on your 2ww!!!      

Hope you resting up and relaxing hun. Take care of those 2 bubbas.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

thats great u rest now and keep chilled xx  good luck xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

GOODLUCK hope the 2ww flys by sending lot's of


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hows it goin hun??

Luv kelly


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Great news Alexia, sooooooooo pleased for you hunnie!

So now the dreaded 2ww             

Lots of love, hugs and luck     

Tracy
xx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks so much girlies for all ur lovely messages.  Have been looking through the 2ww diaries today and have started mine now if u wanna check up on me.  I will of course be here checking up on all of u still!!!!!!  

Dont know if anyone can help. I have asked a question on a few threads but no responses as yet......can anyone tell me if its still safe to be taking evening primrose oil while on 2ww?  Ur thoughts will be much appreciated!!!

Am taking it real easy right now....will keep u updated.

Hope u are all ok
Alexia x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Alexia - have replied to your post on peer support  

Lou
X


----------

